# Buying the 1000XT outlander



## AMR840 (Feb 15, 2010)

Finally broke down and decided to join the Can Am family. Still love the machines I have but why not get a 976cc motor and start from there. All the new things like 3 stage power steering, anti-dive suspension, softened the ride and made it more polaris like, and all that power in a stock machine. Can Am is pushing the envelope putting a 976cc motor plus all the things I loved about the Polaris 850. 
Not the power of my Brute but I'm sure Glenn at AMR could make it a killer machine.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah I am gonna get the 1000 X xc Renegade. I am going to keep my Brute though, I still love Ole Bessy. But I can't wait for the 'Gade!


----------



## AMR840 (Feb 15, 2010)

Congrads my brute is just sitting more than riding these days. Put 1400 miles on the Polaris and 200 on the brute this year. Now with the Can Am both will feel unwanted for a while. I take the brute out if I get in the mood to spank some bratty sport bikes. They all caught on so not as much fun as it use to be.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looking hard at one, but I'm really hoping Kawi will come out with something to compete


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

jctgumby said:


> Yeah I am gonna get the 1000 X xc Renegade. I am going to keep my Brute though, I still love Ole Bessy. But I can't wait for the 'Gade!




same here:nutkick:


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

I love the brute I have and think the gades are nice but over priced


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

brute for mud said:


> I love the brute I have and think the gades are nice but over priced


 x2^


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

You can buy a brute put the same or less money into it and have a faster more powerful bike I cant blame kawie if you want a bigger motor build it


----------



## easttexasrenegade (Nov 8, 2010)

ya id like to have a 1000 but dont like the price tag. My dealer is selling the 2011 white renegade 800's for 7499 and outlander xt's for 8400 cant beat it.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

thats what I was looking at...is it REALLY worth it to get a 1000 for the price? They are 10,500 before tax...I can get a gade for 7600 OTD (holdover of course)


----------

